

How to disconnect from your online life - soitgoes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/world_news_america/8999235.stm

======
devmonk
Great stuff.

Another alternative is to go "classic" and use only older technology that is
less network enabled. For example:

Buy a used mobile phone (from eBay) that just allows you to make calls and at
most text without additional charges.

Get rid of cable, but still use your T.V. with rabbit ears or amplified
antenna: <http://www.antennaweb.org/>

Read real books. Go to the library. Used books even have free shipping:
<http://www.abebooks.com/>

Listen to CDs/cassettes. Audio books on CD available at the library.

Work in the yard, if you have one.

Forget the gym with its T.V.'s and pumped in music or fancy machines. Get out
and walk or run for at least 30 min. (hopefully 1 hr) daily. Do pushups and
situps.

Get a pet. Dogs are great because you have to go outside with them.

Find a mate and maybe have/adopt kids.

Move to the country or to a different country.

Travel.

Eat on the cheap.

If you drink, then drink good beer. Also drink cheap beer. Drink wine. Drink
cider. Drink liquor. Just don't do it too much (1-2 drinks a day is the new
recommendation vs. just a year ago, unless you are prone to alcholism or at
risk for health problems).

~~~
andre3k1
Dumping your smartphone is a major step in the right direction.

No one ever takes the time to be truly present and witness the world around
them with a smartphone in their hand. Immediately we default to checking
Twitter, Facebook, texting, emailing, surfing, etc. instead of making small
talk with the person standing next to us in line.

This was my primary reason for reverting back to a Blackberry from an iPhone.
I needed a messaging device and nothing more. (Yes messaging is still a vice,
but it's infinitely times better than playing a Angry Birds on your iPhone.)

------
pkghost
yay for clay and the middle way. he reminds me of uncle ben: "with great power
comes great responsibility."

he has a similarly level response to the problem of information overload
(instead, filter failure): <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LabqeJEOQyI>

